# ipw2200 (Intel Pro Wireless 2200) problems

## a2gentoo

I am not sure what is going on but after doing emerge -uD world on Friday (7/1/05) my wireless is .. to say the least "unstable"

if I do lspci I get this 

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:02:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)
> 
> 

 

But it fails to load the firmware.

To make things just a little more complicated. Sometimes... and only sometimes I can do 

 *Quote:*   

> rmmod ipw2200
> 
> modprobe ipw2200
> 
> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
> ...

 

and then it works.

my kernel is 2.6.11-gentoo-r8y gcc 3.4 I have tried re-emerging ipw2200, ipw2200-firmware and wireless-tools.

TIA

<edit>

I fiddled a little with it and found if I booted with my ethernet card enabled and plugged in. I can rmmod/modprobe and get the ipw2200 working otherwise nothing. 

When I just boot and try to load it I get a power_TX error

</edit>

----------

## beatryder

make sure that you have your current kernel version symlinked to /usr/src/linux then

```

# echo "net-wireless/ipw2200 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo "net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge ipw2200-firmware ipw2200

```

and then add the apropriate modules to your /etc/modules.autoload/kernel2.6

----------

## a2gentoo

the ipw2200 module isnt masked in portage. It has been running fine for the last 8 months. 

I just did my daily update and now it is a mess. I am starting to think it is something to do with the Power Management update on July 1.

I have gone so far as to recompile my kernel and re-emerge the IPW2200, firmware and wireless-tools.

----------

## Tucker

Hey a2gentoo!

The work-around reported in this first issue http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/#issues did for me the trick!

Tucker

----------

## a2gentoo

Thanks Tucker,

But it doesnt work.

I updated today to the newest drivers. Still have to 

 *Quote:*   

> rmmod ipw2200
> 
> <wait 5 seconds>
> 
> modprobe ipw2200
> ...

 

I dont get it.

----------

## gudum35

Hi had the same problem and this page http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/#issues fixed it. To quote from this page

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo 100 > /sys/class/firmware/timeout
> ```
> ...

  I type this line everytime I fire up Gentoo and I'd like it to be done automatically on startup. Where should I exactly add this line? I mean in which file?

Thanks

----------

## quat

 *gudum35 wrote:*   

> Where should I exactly add this line? I mean in which file?

 you can add it to /etc/conf.d/local.start or as a line like

```
sys.class.firmware.timeout=100
```

to /etc/sysctl.conf.

btw. try with new driver. i mean 1.0.6.

----------

## gudum35

how come can't I find ipw2200 1.0.6 when I run

```
# emerge --search ipw2200
```

?

----------

## quat

```
solid ~ # eix ipw2200

* net-wireless/ipw2200 

     Available versions:  1.0.1 1.0.3 ~1.0.4 ~1.0.5 ~1.0.6 

     Installed:           1.0.6

     Homepage:            http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG/2915ABG miniPCI and 2225BG PCI adapters
```

as you can see the newest version ~x86 is 1.0.6.

----------

## elestedt

 *gudum35 wrote:*   

> how come can't I find ipw2200 1.0.6 when I run
> 
> ```
> # emerge --search ipw2200
> ```
> ...

 

Probably because it is still ~x86 in the portage tree. add it to your portage.keywords if you want it...

----------

## ekuddscu

I cannot seem to emerge ipw2200-1.0.6 since it requires ieee80211-1.0.2 (which is blocked by my current version of ipw2200, ipw2200-1.0.4).  Unmasking ieee80211 does not solve the problem because ipw2200-1.0.4 blocks it.  

The output of emerge --pretend --update --deep --world is below:

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=net-wireless/ieee80211-1.0.2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-wireless/ieee80211-1.0.2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "net-wireless/ipw2200-1.0.6" [ebuild])

!!! Problem with ebuild net-wireless/ipw2200-1.0.6

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

----------

## elestedt

The only solution I know of is downgrading your ipw2200 to the latest stable and then upgrading to ipw2200 (perhaps even uninstalling them).

I have a ipw2200 as well - 1.0.3 (the latest stable) works just fine. There must be an error in some config file somewhere, dunno where though :/

----------

## quat

it must be done in such a way, ie first uninstall ipw2200 then install ieee80211 and ipw2200. this is cos the driver has been split into two packages. 

if you want to know the reason take a look at ipw2200 homepage.

btw. generally this is the way to unblock the packages, you simply unistall the blocker  :Wink: 

ps. however if you use kernel >=2.6.12 you can have problems with the driver, I have and still I'm with 2.6.11.11

----------

## SuperV

I ran into the very same problem, driver just all the sudden ceased to function, no logging of why, just no more eth1 when driver got loaded by the kernel. rolled the driver back, ripped out the whole ieee80211 sub-driver, and everything works just fine again. 

Remember, if it ain't broke, fix it till it is!

----------

